# Welche Merkmale sollte ein sehr gutes Netzteil haben?



## jetztaber (24. Mai 2009)

Anhand welcher Merkmale kann ich als Käufer erkennen, dass ich ein sehr gutes Netzteil in den Händen habe?

Was muss ich beim Kauf beachten?


----------



## Compucase (8. Juni 2009)

Da gibt es wirklich einige Merkmale zu beachten.
 Fangen wir außen an. Der Netzteilsticker mit den Leistungsdaten.
 Wie ist die Maximalleistung aufgeteilt? Ausreichend Kapazitäten auf den 12V? Stimmt die Combined Leistung - viel wichtiger als die einzelnen Maximalwerte der 12V Schienen.
 Die Kabel und Stecker sollten vernünftig angebracht worden sein und eine hohe Verarbeitung aufweisen. Schlecht montierte Stecker sorgen für Ausfälle des gesamten Systems.
 Lüfter und Lüftergitter sollten durch ein evtl. spezielles Design nicht in ihrer Funktion der Kühlung behindert werden. Was nutzt ein extravagantes Design wenn der Lüfter zu wenig Luft ansaugen kann.
 Die Belüftungslöcher an der Rückseite des Netzteils sollten ausreichend vorhanden sein um die warme Luft auch nach außen leiten zu können. Ein Blick von hinten auf das Netzteil zeigt schon ob ausreichend Platz vor den Löchern vorhanden ist oder ob genau dort große Komponenten stehen die den Luftfluss negativ beeinträchtigen. Bzgl. Lüfter und Luftfluss - bezogen auf vertikal gekühlte Netzteile.
 Wichtiger sind natürlich die inneren Werte, welche sich in einem Computerladen z.B. aber nur schwer überprüfen lassen.
 Früher waren schwere Netzteile noch ein Zeichen von guter Qualität da sie ein passives PFC integriert hatten. Heute ist ein passives Element nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
 Achten sie auf eine aktive PFC, eine aktive Leistungsfaktorkorrektur.
 Nur mit einer aktiven PFC sind hohe Effizienzwerte möglich und auch von 80 Plus vorgeschrieben um eine Zertifizierung zu erhalten.

 Das Thema Kühlung hatte ich bereits erwähnt - hier noch einmal im besonderen darauf achten das der Aufbau der gewählten Kühlungslösung auch darauf abgestimmt ist.
 Zu den Ausgangsspannungen ein Zitat aus unserem COUGAR CM Datenblatt:
 " UNABHÄNGIGE SCHALTUNGEN:
 Jede der unterschiedlichen Ausgangsspannungen der COUGAR®-Netzteile besitzt eine eigene interne Schaltung und ist durch mehrfache Schutzfunktionen auf Über- oder Unterbelastung gesichert. Dadurch sind die Ausgangsspannungen wesentlich stabiler und unterliegen nur noch sehr geringer Spannungsspitzen, so dass sämtliche Werte sehr nahe am Idealwert liegen."

 ATI CrossFire und nVIDIA SLI Zertifizierungen sind ebenfalls ein Qualitätsmerkmal das bei hoher Beanspruchung der +12V Leistung das Netzteil weiterhin stabil arbeitet. 
 Für die Zertifizierung muss man Testnetzteile an ATI bzw. nVIDIA senden die diese dann selber testen. Es gibt also einen Unterschied ob es zertifiziert ist (vom GPU-Hersteller überprüft) oder einfach nur als geeignet angepriesen wird (das kann der jeweilige Netzteil-Anbieter selber hinzufügen).

 Lautstärke wird immer als wichtiges Kaufkriterium angeführt. Außer bei passiven Netzteilen ist eine aktive Kühlung immer notwendig. Manche Netzteile sind leise, manche nicht. Manche Netzteile werden mit zunehmender Last immer lauter, manche bleiben konstant auf einem Level, egal wie hoch die Auslastung ist.
 Besonders dieser Punkt ist gefährlich. Ein Netzteil welches 2 Stunden lang unter 20% gelaufen ist, blieb dabei leise und kühl. Das gleiche Netzteil bleibt bei 100% Last genauso leise, wird aber deutlich wärmer dabei, wenn nicht sogar heiß. Da wurde die Lüftersteuerung so konfiguriert das der Lüfter immer die gleiche Rotationsgeschwindigkeit hat, egal ob 25 Grad Celsius oder 60 Grad Celsius im Inneren herrschen.
 Ein temperaturgesteuerter Lüfter ist ein notwendiger Bestandteil eines guten Netzteils. Was nützt mir ein leises Netzteil welches sich aber immer unter Last stark erhitzt und dadurch sich viel schneller abnutzt als andere? 
 Auch die Effizienz leidet unter hohen Temperaturen, ja sogar das ganze System kann sich dadurch mehrere Grad erwärmen.
 Auf der anderen Seite möchte auch keiner ein kühles Netzteil haben bei dem der Lüfter dauerhaft auf volle Leistung läuft und dadurch turbinenartigen Lärm verursacht.

 Zum Schluss ein Wort zu den gewählten Komponenten welche ja wirklich erst das Netzteil zu dem machen was es ist - einen zuverlässigen Versorger für die gesamte Hardware.
 Hochwertige Kondensatoren, Platinen und Transformatoren bilden das Rückgrat. Wenn hier bereits der Rotstift zu viel angesetzt wurde wird dieses Produkt nicht in der Lage sein sehr gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
 Die Verarbeitung und das Layout gehören auch dazu. Hochwertige Komponenten müssen auch sinnvoll "zusammengesetzt" werden und die Verarbeitungsqualität zeichnet sich durch saubere Lötstellen, erstklassigen Verkabelungen im Netzteil und sorgsamer Umgang mit Klebstoff ab.
 Nicht zu vergessen die Filtermaßnahmen im inneren des Netzteils. Spannungsspitzen müssen sorgsam geglättet werden, die einzelnen Spulen so befestigt werden das kein "Spulenfiepen" auftreten kann.

 Eine leise und gute Kühlung wird unwichtig wenn bei jeder Mausbewegung ein fiependes Geräusch verursacht wird.

 Dies ist keine vollständige Liste von Merkmalen auf die man achten kann, aber wenn Netzteile diese Merkmale erfüllen bzw. in ähnlicher Form erfüllen so ist die Chance sehr groß ein gutes Produkt erworben zu haben.


----------

